# The two new babies of our family!



## BasmatiRice (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey! Meet our two new babies Violet and Dora ('cause she wont stop trying to explore the outsides of their cage!)













This is Violet:













And this is Dora:














And here's a video of them both being babies 





Can anyone help me with their patterns? I'm pretty sure Dora is a charcoal capped but I have no idea what Violet is, maybe a black eyed white? Don't know if it helps but they are sisters and the mother is a beige bareback and the father is a husky blazed, with lots of blacks and whites, just like a husky actually lol I think that mom might have the roan gene as well as she was very light in color but her eyes were dark...


----------



## BasmatiRice (Feb 11, 2012)

Ah, just one more picture of Dora, the pretty ballerina!


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Beautiful



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

How precious!
Violet is stunning!

Congrats on your beautiful new babies!


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

I can't tell you what markings violet has, but she isn't a BEW. The marks around her ears almost look dove. Maybe she is capped (or masked) with a wide blaze... I'm not sure if they can be capped/masked with a blaze though.
I'm not good at these things. Sorry.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BasmatiRice (Feb 11, 2012)

I did a bit of research and found this breeder with similar looking markings which she called "possum", is this even a thing, or did she made it up?  http://www.paperheartrats.com/markings.html

This other breeder calls "possum" a different kind of markings (that actually looks like a possum) but has a few rats that look similar to Violet and she calls them dalmatian... http://addictedtorats.blogspot.pt/2009/08/girls_19.html

I really don't know lol but the fact is she's gorgeous!


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

That video is ridiculously precious. Oh my goshhh I miss baby rats so bad


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

violet is beautiful and kind of has a distinguished face lol she's a blue capped i think


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Yeah, that Violet really reminds me of an African soft fur rat.


----------



## BasmatiRice (Feb 11, 2012)

You're right Siringo, it does look like it! 

They are both so silly, always jumping around and climbing onto my hands! Nothing like Chao (who passed away...) or Min (my older female, about 20 months old) were when they were little!


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

They're so cute! I love them bouncing around in the video and being so curious and excited.  Babies are so fun!


----------

